# Looks what is back for 2015



## Puck it (Mar 25, 2015)

_One of the most loved and classic all-mountain skis of all time, The Monster, is back, with a newly revamped design. Left-to-right: The Monster 108, Monster 98, Monster 88 and Monster 83.

I hope they do the old one's justice.  I may go back to Head skis if they are._​


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 25, 2015)

look nice.. i'm not a fan of the more "graphic" graphics. i think i owned a pair of head skis back in the 80s


----------



## Puck it (Mar 25, 2015)

The Monster 88 was an unbeatable ski.  This could be the replacement for my Hell and Backs.


A review from the SIA

Last season Head debuted their use of Graphene materials in their line of women’s Joy skis. This year they combined an old name with that same new technology. Meet the 2016 Head Monster 98. A beast of a ski with a lighter weight and friendly touch. The Monster 98 joins a new line including 83, 88 and 108mm widths.  Head has geared this ski for true all mountain use. It is light enough for the backcountry, versatile enough for the sidecountry and fast enough to rip the groomers. It features an Allride Rocker ERA 3.0, and a structured UHM C base. Basically, it has a great all mountain rocker and a durable base with an awesome tune. The topsheet has a high gloss and the yellow logo pops like a neon lamp in the snow. Tip and tail protectors are included with skin tabs on the tail for easy and secure uphill travel.At 6’1″ 180lbs, I tested the 184cm length. They also come in a 163, 170, and 177cm with dimensions of 135/98/120 and a radius of 21.3m at the 177cm length. Although I prefer a longer ski, the 177cm would also work for me in tight turning conditions but on this test I stuck to more open terrain near the American Flyer lift at Copper Mountain in Colorado. There was about 3 inches of fresh snow that day and conditions were sunny and soft.My first reaction to the ski was that it handled the groomers like a much narrower ski. While it didn’t turn incredibly short, it held on to a turn very well. Releasing the heels was was relatively easy, but this ski wants the full arch. It handled speed impeccably and the rockered tip made turn initiation and transition smooth yet aggressive. The performance in bumps was reliable and predictable  but only a bit stiff. It handled crud and chop very well, providing a stable and trusty turn. Although marketed as a light weight , tourable setup, I didn’t find the Monster to be impressively light but it wasn’t heavy either. If you spend most of your time in the resort and maybe do a few hike-to terrain runs off the top of the lift, this would be the ski for you. I’m not sure if it would be suitable for a multi day hut-to-hut trip. This is an excellent option for skiers who want the performance of a frontside ski with a freeride/backcountry twist or for those want to replace their REV series skis with the next new thing.​


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 25, 2015)

Sick!!!!!!!  So excited!!!  Still have the Monster 76 and 102's and use them.  You just made my day!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 25, 2015)

I recall the IM78 getting great reviews back in the day.


----------



## keyser soze (Mar 28, 2015)

I've got the Fischer Ranger 88s and am loving them.  They are not he ones with the nicer graphics, but they are light and nimble and hold an edge great.  I haven't had them on crud yet, but maybe this weekend///////


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 30, 2015)

Flat tails on those Monsters?


----------



## Puck it (Mar 30, 2015)

Slight upturn on tails not much with a notch for skins


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 30, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Slight upturn on tails not much with a notch for skins



 

Want!


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 25, 2015)

The 98 and 108 made it in POWDER'S top ski reviews.  Good write-ups.  Have to demo.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Aug 26, 2015)

^ The Monster 88 didn't fare so well in Ski mag buyers guide 88mm to 98mm mixed snow East category. Only got higher ratings in "stability at speed",  "hard snow integrity" and "crud performance". Lowest score of the group in "playfulness" and "quickness / bumps".

Ski mag didn't include the Monster 98 and 108 in their 98mm to 108mm mixed snow West group where they ranked Nordica's Enforcer best in test.


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 26, 2015)

〽❄❅;912268 said:
			
		

> ^ The Monster 88 didn't fare so well in Ski mag buyers guide 88mm to 98mm mixed snow East category. Only got higher ratings in "stability at speed",  "hard snow integrity" and "crud performance". Lowest score of the group in "playfulness" and "quickness / bumps".



I didn't ski the original, but isn't that exactly what they were known for? Hard charging, damp, expert oriented skis?


----------



## Puck it (Aug 26, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> I didn't ski the original, but isn't that exactly what they were known for? Hard charging, damp, expert oriented skis?


Yes like your Palmers.  And I loved them.


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 26, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Yes like your Palmers.



You really think so?  I love the Palmers, they've treated me very well, but I think they're somewhat soft.  I skied Blizzard Bonafides in CO and they were what I imagine stiff damp skis to be, and I hated them.  Maybe I'm just too fat.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 26, 2015)

〽❄❅;912268 said:
			
		

> ^ The Monster 88 didn't fare so well in Ski mag buyers guide 88mm to 98mm mixed snow East category. Only got higher ratings in "stability at speed",  "hard snow integrity" and "crud performance". Lowest score of the group in "playfulness" and "quickness / bumps".
> 
> Ski mag didn't include the Monster 98 and 108 in their 98mm to 108mm mixed snow West group where they ranked Nordica's Enforcer best in test.



That does not surprise me.  Head skis are generally damp.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 26, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> I didn't ski the original, but isn't that exactly what they were known for? Hard charging, damp, expert oriented skis?



Exactly.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 26, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> You really think so?  I love the Palmers, they've treated me very well, but I think they're somewhat soft.  I skied Blizzard Bonafides in CO and they were what I imagine stiff damp skis to be, and I hated them.  Maybe I'm just too fat.


They are made in the Head factory and have the double metal like the old monsters.  That is why I bought them.


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 26, 2015)

Puck it said:


> They are made in the Head factory and have the double metal like the old monsters.  That is why I bought them.



Hmmm, currently the Line SN92 is the leader in the clubhouse to replace my Palmers.  I'll have to put these in the running if they're that similar.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Aug 26, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> I didn't ski the original, but isn't that exactly what they were known for? Hard charging, damp, expert oriented skis?


Idk anything about the original, but noticed the allot of guys on the forums getting excited about the reissue. While I don't like chattery and sketchy on icy hard-pack, at my < less then 150lbs weigh class, hard charging and damp sounds like it won't be a ski i'd want to be on when venturing off the groom into the trees and bumps. I could see it being great on skied off to no snow hard-pack icy'ish days, but i'm not looking for a groomer zoomer with some fresh soft snow capabilities. Will likely pass on this one. Especially without a demo day or two on it.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Aug 27, 2015)

Fwiw, looks like GearJunkie thought the wider Monster a groomer hard charging carver ski too. Tester got tossed around on crud and a bit unpredictable in soft, possibly because it's better suited for a heavier skier - 
http://gearjunkie.com/2015-ski-snowboard-test


----------



## Puck it (Sep 28, 2015)

Flexed a pair of 88's at Buchika's this weekend picking a power link for chain.  They feel like the old 88's.  Very stiff.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 4, 2015)

Ugh Huh...thanks for the info Puck, quite a few nice skis out there....as well as many from 1-3 seasons ago.  So many widths underfoot....


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 2, 2016)

Being shipped to me as I type:







After next season I will probably replace my Monster 102's with the new Monster 108:


----------

